
Show HN: Tafels.app – simple math training for kids - vnglst
https://tafels.app
======
qwerty456127
Mix all the multipliers and everything together, shuffle up and that's going
to be a way better of an exercise + also beneficial for adults (perhaps you
know Dr. Ryuta Kawashima - he says doing easy math exercises fast every
morning is a great thing).

~~~
terrycody
Fully molly agree! I really love this tool, love it!

------
terrycody
I found it really addicted to play the mini calculation game lol

------
iammart
The sounds from the UI are really satisfying :)

------
sharemywin
The problem I seen with apps like this is my kid likes get it wrong on purpose
to hear the sounds.

